
The Awesomeness of a Hackathon - epi0Bauqu
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/03/the-awesomeness-of-a-hackathon.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+FeldThoughts+%28Feld+Thoughts%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
wushupork
I totally agree. Having been part of 4 in Chicago in the last 6 months, I am
amazed at the stuff that comes out of these things. Currently I'm trying to
sell the idea of having a hackathon at the company I work for. Anything not
client related is usually an uphill battle here, but hackathon as drivers of
new features, products and innovation is becoming increasing hard to ignore.

